# Puppy pits



## thepitman (Oct 28, 2013)

Just put pictures of your pups here!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thekidadjei (Oct 21, 2013)

My 11 week old  he's a male blue tri

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Cute pup! :woof:


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Have fun with your new pup 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Gem is growing up 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## baljot (Aug 30, 2013)

http://[URL=http://s946.photobucket.com/user/baljot4/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps0a410ecd.jpg.html]







[/URL][/IMG]

http://[URL=http://s946.photobucket.com/user/baljot4/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsc176ac18.jpg.html]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## thekidadjei (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks! How olds yours?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thepitman (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is mine







She is about 6 months in the picture!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

My little nutty mutt. He's about 9 months old.

View attachment 34913


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

She is 4&1/2 months old now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

This is Jones when I got him (7wks 7.5in @whiters 5lbs)









This him this weekend gone by (25wks 18in @whithers 30lbs)















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Dynasty your pup is adorable. She is getting so big.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

Ziva @ 21 weeks!




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Katey said:


> Dynasty your pup is adorable. She is getting so big.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you very much !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*those puppies don't stay still!! lol*


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

but they do have some nice pits!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*omg lol!!!*


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

pookie! said:


> but they do have some nice pits!


Oo I get it now Lmao

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

pookie! said:


> but they do have some nice pits!


Wahaha!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

